# How long does a CRB check last?



## smurf16 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi 


Just looked at our CRB;s and they were done last December, do they expire or do LA to new ones every 12 months?


Just dont want anything delaying anything if we did get any news.

thanks Tracy

xx


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Hiya, a CRB check doesn't actually have an expiry date, it's up to the policy of the particular agency or charity who requested it.  I'd ask your agency, some are 12 mths, some 18 mths, some 2 years.  I wouldn't rely on your s/w or admin team prompting you with a friendly reminder either


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, it varies from LA to LA the length they accept.  Our LA accepted CRBs being renewed every 2 years but the LA we adopted from accepted CRBs being renewed every 1 year so we had to get another crb done before we could go to matching panel.


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi we had ours done last march now we want to submit the adoption order papers we have to do it all again even our medical,


----------

